# Robert Sorby Turnmaster



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone besides me got this set?
How do you like it?
Do you think they will ever have a swan neck attachment for it?

I have the round and square tungsten carbide set. It cuts like no other, but having the tool rest so far back takes some getting used to. Also the tool for changing bits is lame, get a handle tool that will fit but make sure it's a quality tool, that's a special screw in there and you don't want to replace it with just anything.

Also don't expect this tool to remove large chunks, it's more of a delicate tool for that time when you're close to finishing, not for taking a blank down. Any old bowl gouge will do that.

I use this in conjunction with my scraper set for most of my work.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

How you like these? I have a 12mm round cutter from Capneddie and I love it.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I like it. It has some limitations and I wish it had a goose neck.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

check with penn state they may have one.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Rustic.They have some Sorby stuff, but it's different stuff, this has a collate that you can change with another bit in it if you buy the tip for it. The others seem to just screw in a new bit and they don't have the Collate which means you can get the tool rest closer to the work. So since I have the collate version I'd like to keep subsequent tools similar so I don't have to keep moving my tool rest. 
I wonder if Sorby is playing those marketing games.


----------

